
PayPal Is in ‘Early Talks’ to Acquire Square - coloneltcb
http://bankinnovation.net/2014/10/paypal-is-in-early-talks-to-acquire-square/
======
minimaxir
"FALSE"

[https://twitter.com/jack/status/522064958474186752](https://twitter.com/jack/status/522064958474186752)

